# I did it 1800poacher/akpd



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Saw the same foreingers I have seeen the last 2 days while fishing the cuyahoga river.... Keeping every fish they catch using illegal nets that reach damn near all the way across he river. I first called 1800poacher to no avail, next I called the Akron Police department who sent down 2 rangers. After I asked the older (foreign) gentlemen if they had licenses and he told me not to worry about it that was it. I have been fishing 3x in the last 2 days in this stretch. I have seen these bums there everyday. Yesterday I saw them leave with a bag full of 6"-10" smallies. NOT TODAY.. I wanted to take the law into my own hands but decided against it. I gave a detailed report of the people and the car they were in. They were busted not quite sure of the charges but it was definetly a less of a charge than me whoopin thier ass and tossin em in the river. I was PO'd to say the least...At least AKPD did thier part as well as the rangers. All in all my boy & I got 9 more smallies within an hour. Biggest 2 went 15" and 16.5". Perfect night for smallies if it wasnt for those a$$holes.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Good for you ZT. I had the same incident last year. This guy caught about 10 smallies in front of me, 6"-12", and EVERY single one went in the basket. I called with no avail, I really just wanted to release all the fish in his basket. The 800 poacher line isn't all that great.


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

The rules and regulations are there for a reason. Why cant people abide by them? My girlfriend and I used to shore fish Nimisilia quite often(before we got a boat) and the foreigners turned us awayfrom there. They are rude and inconsiderate and broke most every regulation there was.!$


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

just another reason to close our borders.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

More a reason to call the Division of Wildlife and complain the 1-800-POACHER program isn't being utilized. 

I will forward this to the District 3 office and let you know what I hear.

Thanks for doing the right thing. Taking the law into your own hands isn't the way to go as YOU surely would have been arrested and charged with an avoidable offense.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

good..more people schould call..


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ive used the poachline during deer season it worked great game warden beat me to the spot. sad fish arent as important to the state as deer. they got the guys but doubt anything happened even though they wetre shotgunning in a small sanctuary.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

I agree with you all. I get sooo mad when I see people keeping every single little thing. Its even worse with panfish since there isnt a catch or size limit. people walk off with hundreds of 3-5'' gills and crappie. something needs to be done.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

If they are taking that many fish from the Hoga, let them. They will find the ill effects later if the Hoga really is that dirty. They will be our very own experiment. Har har har!

Every time Ive been down there and seen them, they've been carpin.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Zachtrouter! Your persistence paid off.

So I am curious as to whether this area was part of the restricted Lake Erie tributary or was it beyond the Harvard Rd. bridge? I heard some people mention here about their frustration of folks taking everything they catch. I understand that frustration but if they are not in the restricted area of the river(s) then there is no minimum size, only a number limit. Of course your description sounds like they could nail these guys not only for size and numbers but also for their netting method.

I hope these guys get nailed. If anyone reads about this I am sure that others here would like to hear what their fate is.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Glad to see those guys go down! I don't mind them keeping all the little gills, sunfish and carp they catch, but when they keep the gamefish and use nets, that's a BIG problem. The Hoga is just now recovering.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey good job..Arent smallies out of season untill the end of june as well?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

TWD67 said:


> Hey good job..Arent smallies out of season untill the end of june as well?


That was why I asked about what particular part of the river. From the lake down to Harvard Rd. bridge - yes. Beyond that they are not protected by any more than the regular state limits for non-specific waters.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> From the lake down to Harvard Rd. bridge - yes. Beyond that they are not protected by any more than the regular state limits for non-specific waters.


Considering the Akron Police were involved, I'd say he was well clear of the area you're talking about. Not being a smart ass here, just trying to help answer the question.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> Considering the Akron Police were involved, I'd say he was well clear of the area you're talking about. Not being a smart ass here, just trying to help answer the question.


I was not taking your comment in any negative way. I am not familiar at all with the river. 

I was simply pointing out the difference between the restricted area and non-restricted. It sounded like from some of the comments earlier that folks may have been assuming that taking any of the bass was illegal when in fact it would only be in the restricted area. Of course if they were using a nut that would pretty much qualify as illegal wherever they were.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Right on. I know you're not the type to get overly sensitive, but lately there's been a run of it, so I was making sure you knew I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

good job ZT !!!! i would like to hear what happends to them aswell


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Outstanding !!!! Keep us posted if you hear anything more about the Low lifes ..


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

great job! I would have done the same thing. I saw a few foriegn guys fishing a nice private pond in N.Canton keeping all the bass they caught (10-17 inches) I said something to the guy about letting them go since it was just a small pond but he said "theyre good to eat". i didnt want to impose anymore since i was a guest of the alotment and am priveleged to be able to fish there. Havent seen him there since though so hopefully a resident kicked him out.


----------



## PCO Lady (Feb 17, 2009)

Great Job Zachtrouter!! We need more people like you.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

1800poacher will only get results when its about poaching of big bucks. the states money maker


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Seriously, how can you filet a 6 inch smallie?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

archman said:


> Seriously, how can you filet a 6 inch smallie?


Catch em (or net em), scale em, gut em and grind em...... Smallmouth patties!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I was in my home stretch of the akron area hoga'. I have been back 3 more times since and every time they see me or my vehicle they go scattering...Im so sick of these bums I wanted to kick the one guy in the damn river. I dont care if they are keeping them for food or what it is BS..... Everytillegime I see them and if I feel they are netting or keeping illegal size fish Im calling. i got the rangers personal cell # and he told me to use it so I will make sure I do when needed. These a$$holes wont be fishing down there much longer if I have anything to do with it!!!!! 1-800-poacher is a joke also. I will call my boy and if I got to the AKPD


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

LOVE IT!!! Way to go man!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I told this guy yesterday that keeping the largemouth he caught was illegal at wendy park and my god did he get angry


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

kingfisher42 said:


> 1800poacher will only get results when its about poaching of big bucks. the states money maker


coming home from work on the night shift after opening day, i saw an mtv police cruiser spotlighting a field. deers eyes were everywhere. 1800poacher didn't do any good, but a guy on his way home the next night got busted for spotlighting with a double a mag lite while changing a flat tire guess he shined it across the ditch so he wouldnt fall in the creek, and broke the law. the guy didn't even hunt. the cop was a hunter, so shining a spotlight in a field looking for a "suspect" is ok?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> More a reason to call the Division of Wildlife and complain the 1-800-POACHER program isn't being utilized.
> 
> I will forward this to the District 3 office and let you know what I hear.
> 
> Thanks for doing the right thing. Taking the law into your own hands isn't the way to go as YOU surely would have been arrested and charged with an avoidable offense.


BD...great job ..what nationality where these people? Where they from a place closer to California or a place closer to Maine? I used to turn them in all the time at Viginia Kendall Park and they were from some where between the South China Sea or the Sea of Japan!


----------



## dbly1850 (Jul 1, 2005)

kingfisher42 said:


> 1800poacher will only get results when its about poaching of big bucks. the states money maker



Figures..
[email protected]


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Keep calling the rangers, police, and even the 1-800-POACHER number. Squeaky wheel gets the grease...

I did hear back that teh Div. of Wildlife is looking int it. Not sure if there's a jurisdictional issue with the metroparks, but keep calling anyway... 

Oh, I would also say that the nationality of whoever is poaching has no relevance to the conversation. They are illegally fishing, harvesting, and killingh a great stretch of water. They must be stopped.


----------

